# Transfer $6.95 MSD to a new Romeo base?



## jazzy_james (Apr 16, 2003)

Been a longtime Tivo user. Been paying $6.95 (MSD) for my 2nd Tivo box. Had upgraded my S2 to a Premiere unit some time ago with this MSD. Wondering if I can do the same by transferring to a Romeo base unit.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

No - unless you have some special super secret deal associated with you service rate, you cannot transfer it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No they will not let you transfer the $6.95 rate to anything higher then a TiVo HD anymore. There are a few cases where someone was able to convince them to do it by making a stink, but it's rare. I'm surprised that you were even able to do it with a Premiere, but if it was right after they were released you might have squeezed it in before the hiked the prices and that's why they did it.


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

Always take what CSRs say with a grain of salt, but I was told by a CSR this weekend that I will be able to transfer the 6.95 rate if I buy a Roamio.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

If I could do that I would dump my OTA only Premiere with the $6.95 rate and pick up a base Roamio for OTA only. And since it's smaller it would be even easier to take back and forth to my GFs house.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I think the only way they would transfer it would be if you paid the unsubsidized price for the base Roamio, which is probably around $399. But I'm not sure Tivo is even offering the units for sale without a sub at this point.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> No they will not let you transfer the $6.95 rate to anything higher then a TiVo HD anymore. There are a few cases where someone was able to convince them to do it by making a stink, but it's rare. I'm surprised that you were even able to do it with a Premiere, but if it was right after they were released you might have squeezed it in before the hiked the prices and that's why they did it.


I remember reading that I wouldn't be able to transfer my MSD monthly to a Premiere, but I had no problems doing it on a Premiere I bought from Electronics Expo in September of 2010.

I have a Roamio Pro on order from ABT. I may try to transfer the remaining MSD monthly to it just to see if it'll work. Have to decide what I'm doing with that particular unit first, though.

Anyway, worth a shot if you ask me. Probably won't work, but you won't know for sure until you try.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

tatergator1 said:


> I think the only way they would transfer it would be if you paid the unsubsidized price for the base Roamio, which is probably around $399. But I'm not sure Tivo is even offering the units for sale without a sub at this point.


I have the $6.95 rate on a two-tuner Premiere, that was transferred from an HD. I asked the csr if I could transfer it to a Roamio and of course he said no. Even if I purchased it from Tivo directly. I was ready to buy right then and he knew it, but didn't budge.

When I asked him if I could transfer it to a XL4, he said yes, only if I bought the XL4 from them, new.

FYI; The csr also said that I could sell the two-tuner Premiere and transfer the $6.95 plan to the new owner.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Crrink said:


> I remember reading that I wouldn't be able to transfer my MSD monthly to a Premiere, but I had no problems doing it on a Premiere I bought from Electronics Expo in September of 2010.


The prices didn't go up until May 2011, that's when the instituted the policy about transferring the $6.95 MSD rate.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

overFEDEXed said:


> FYI; The csr also said that I could sell the two-tuner Premiere and transfer the $6.95 plan to the new owner.


Not that I'm an expert, but I'd be surprised if the CSR was correct on this statement!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I was able to move a TiVo with $6.95/mo plan to my Sister's account. Then later I was able to switch that TiVo out with an HD via the website.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I was able to move a TiVo with $6.95/mo plan to my Sister's account. Then later I was able to switch that TiVo out with an HD via the website.


I was going to transfer the $6.95 plan/Premiere to my Dad. The rep said that he would do it, just say the word.

Before that, a rep said that he could transfer that same $6.95 plan, to my Elite. I'm not so sure about that one. I had purchased it from Electronics Expo for a discount so.... I should have tried it. (CSR roulette anyone?)


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> No they will not let you transfer the $6.95 rate to anything higher then a TiVo HD anymore. There are a few cases where someone was able to convince them to do it by making a stink, but it's rare. I'm surprised that you were even able to do it with a Premiere, but if it was right after they were released you might have squeezed it in before the hiked the prices and that's why they did it.


Yea.. it's worth a shot to try.. I was able to transfer my $6.95 rate from my original Phillips Tivo to a Tivo HD, and then to a Premiere.

With the HD, I was able to do the transfer online, without calling a CSR. However, with the Premiere purchased at Best Buy, it wouldn't let me transfer it online, so I called. The CSR just said Yep and did it, no fuss, no muss. I was actually surprised that I didn't have to argue/plead. 

I am getting a Roamio soon, but will probably finally get the Lifetime, rather than trying to transfer it again. I'll keep the $6.95 monthly Premiere, and cancel the $12.95 monthly rate for the second Premiere I bought (unless they offer me a $99 lifetime deal)..


----------



## JasonD (Mar 30, 2003)

I was going to shut down my 2 channel premiere on 12.95 a month rate. Called up and asked if they would give me lifetime for $199 on it. They came back at $300. I countered at $250.00 not a penny more, said they didn't have $250.00 rate but would give me $199.00 rate.

Took about thirty minutes for the whole process not fast. But I'm happy!

Jason


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Balzer said:


> I am getting a Roamio soon, but will probably finally get the Lifetime, rather than trying to transfer it again. I'll keep the $6.95 monthly Premiere, and cancel the $12.95 monthly rate for the second Premiere I bought (unless they offer me a $99 lifetime deal)..


If you're gonna do that then you'll have to pay full price for lifetime ($499) rather then the MSD discounted price ($399). If you get MSD lifetime then it will not qualify as a primary box, so when you cancel the $12.95 rate the other Premiere will jump up to the current $14.95/mo rate.

Now there is a coupon, PLSR, which will discount lifetime by $100 but it's not 100% clear on whether lifetime bought with that coupon will qualify as a primary unit or a MSD unit. So it's a risk to try and use it.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> If you're gonna do that then you'll have to pay full price for lifetime ($499) rather then the MSD discounted price ($399). If you get MSD lifetime then it will not qualify as a primary box, so when you cancel the $12.95 rate the other Premiere will jump up to the current $14.95/mo rate.
> 
> Now there is a coupon, PLSR, which will discount lifetime by $100 but it's not 100% clear on whether lifetime bought with that coupon will qualify as a primary unit or a MSD unit. So it's a risk to try and use it.


Good points. I'll have to see if I can work it out.


----------



## RustySTL (Feb 27, 2007)

I almost upgraded to a XL4 a month or so ago because Amazon had a deep discounted price on them. TiVo would only transfer my $6.95 if I bought if from them for $399.99.

I held off, going to see if I can do it with a Romio now.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

RustySTL said:


> I almost upgraded to a XL4 a month or so ago because Amazon had a deep discounted price on them. TiVo would only transfer my $6.95 if I bought if from them for $399.99.
> 
> I held off, going to see if I can do it with a Romio now.


How did it go? If I can transfer the $6.95 plan I would pick up a Roamio Basic for OTA only to replace my OTA only Premiere that has the $6.95 price.


----------



## robm15 (Feb 23, 2004)

I have a premiere on the $6.95 plan also. I if we were allowed to transfer that plan to a roaming basic, but I'd do it in a heart beat. I love but as of now that looks unlikely. But who knows six months from now. I don't lose hope, and they change plans and offer specials from time to time to move hardware.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

I plan on getting the Romeo at some point, as o the $6.95 thing. I got it on my Elite 4 tuner right now and the funny thing is. It's my qualifier for MSD with the $6.95 plan lol.


----------



## RustySTL (Feb 27, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> How did it go? If I can transfer the $6.95 plan I would pick up a Roamio Basic for OTA only to replace my OTA only Premiere that has the $6.95 price.


Finally got around to checking with TiVo on this and they said they could do it on a Premiere but wouldn't do it on a Roamio.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> I plan on getting the Romeo at some point, as o the $6.95 thing. I got it on my Elite 4 tuner right now and the funny thing is. It's my qualifier for MSD with the $6.95 plan lol.





RustySTL said:


> Finally got around to checking with TiVo on this and they said they could do it on a Premiere but wouldn't do it on a Roamio.


This has been the case for the past few years, when a new model comes out they will not transfer $6.95 plans to it, after about 6 months they loosen up and allow it more frequently.

Same thing happened with the Elite/XL4 when it came out, then about 6 months later you could move $6.95 plans to it, from a business side this makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> This has been the case for the past few years, when a new model comes out they will not transfer $6.95 plans to it, after about 6 months they loosen up and allow it more frequently.
> 
> Same thing happened with the Elite/XL4 when it came out, then about 6 months later you could move $6.95 plans to it, from a business side this makes perfect sense to me.


Well then hopefully that will be the case with the base Roamio. I can wait six months. I would love to replace my OTA only Premiere with an OTA only Roamio. Then it could still be used as a backup to my Roamio Pro. I would only need to move the cable card over. And the smaller side will be even better when I bring the TiVo over to my GFs house to watch shows on.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

I called to activate service on a new Roamio Pro and asked if I could either transfer the $6.95 MSD plan from my Premiere to the new Roamio, or if they'd give me Lifetime for $99 on the Premiere, I'd buy Lifetime for $399 on the Pro.
They were happy to give me the $99 deal, which was my preference to begin with.
YMMV, but good luck if that type of deal can work for you.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

Crrink said:


> I called to activate service on a new Roamio Pro and asked if I could either transfer the $6.95 MSD plan from my Premiere to the new Roamio, or if they'd give me Lifetime for $99 on the Premiere, I'd buy Lifetime for $399 on the Pro.
> They were happy to give me the $99 deal, which was my preference to begin with.
> YMMV, but good luck if that type of deal can work for you.


Thanks for posting.
I'm going to try my CSR roulette tonight.

UPDATE;

I called and told them that I was thinking of cancelling my $400 lifetime on my Roamio. I'm still within my 30 day window.

I asked if I kept the LT Roamio plan, could they could give me the $99 on my Two-tuner , $6.95 plan Premiere. They said NO. She said something about the Premiere only being on that current plan, for two years??? I'm sure that it has been a lot longer than that, so I don't know where that info came from.

Oh well, I tried.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

overFEDEXed said:


> Thanks for posting.
> I'm going to try my CSR roulette tonight.
> 
> UPDATE;
> ...


I had tried to get $99 lifetime a few times before when those deals were originally offered, and had no luck. I was very pleasantly surprised it worked on two HD's when ordering lifetime on a Roamio Basic, and then the Premiere a couple weeks later when ordering for a Roamio Pro.

It might be worthwhile to ask to be transferred to someone who can cancel your service. The first CSR that got the deal on the HD's needed me to say I'd cancel them if I didn't get it. He was very polite about leading the conversation that way without saying it explicitly.

I don't know how much Angry Customer Theater you're willing to engage in, but I hope you can get the deal.


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

Has anyone had any luck with this? I have transferred my old $6.956 plan from tivo to tivo without incident in the past. Will this not work on a new Roamio?


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

jbell73 said:


> Has anyone had any luck with this? I have transferred my old $6.956 plan from tivo to tivo without incident in the past. Will this not work on a new Roamio?


I have been able to transfer my $6.95 plan from an original Philips Tivo, to a TivoHD, to a Premiere, and finally to my current Roamio base unit. I may have been pretty lucky.


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

I had my last Premiere XL that was taken out of service, which was a $6.95 unit when it was a Tivo HD and required quite a bit of a stink to move it from Tivo HD to Premiere XL, replaced by a Roamio Pro. 

When I called to remove the initial activation and do a service transfer from the Premiere XL, I had no issues nor had to raise any stink to get it to move to the Roamio Pro. I think the rep's surprise that I was a 13 year Tivo customer had something to do with it. 

Regardless, since I think the only changes I do on any equipment in the future would be lateral moves from Roamio Pro to Roamio Pro under extended warranty or an upgrade from a XL4 to a Roamio Pro.


----------



## Scopeman (Oct 22, 2002)

jazzy_james said:


> Been a longtime Tivo user. Been paying $6.95 (MSD) for my 2nd Tivo box. Had upgraded my S2 to a Premiere unit some time ago with this MSD. Wondering if I can do the same by transferring to a Romeo base unit.


I stuck with an old non-Premiere model for ages because they would not honor the $6.95 if I switched to Premiere.

But then the Roamio models came out and they told me they would honor the old rate. I switched, and YES, they did honor it. I now have two Roamios, and the second one is billed @ $6.95/month plus tax. It is low enough that it made a lifetime sub for that box hard to justify...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Scopeman said:


> I stuck with an old non-Premiere model for ages because they would not honor the $6.95 if I switched to Premiere.
> 
> But then the Roamio models came out and they told me they would honor the old rate. I switched, and YES, they did honor it. I now have two Roamios, and the second one is billed @ $6.95/month plus tax. It is low enough that it made a lifetime sub for that box hard to justify...


When the Premiere first launched I was able to transfer my $6.95 rate on my TiVo HD to it. But it was only on the pre-orders for the Premiere launch. At least they let me transfer the $6.95 rate from my Premiere to a Roamio Basic. And then gave me lifetime on the Premiere for $99.


----------

